# fed up of my miserable life



## faisalmq (Jun 24, 2013)

Being 24 years old, i am suffering horribly from depression and frustration. I am an electrical engineer by profession with education from top level institutes. trying to find job from the last 3 years now. I have cleared tests and qualified for final interviews for almost every local and multinationals in my country but unfortunately i never get the call. I have sent my CVs to thousands of firms. I check my email every half an hour day n night hoping i would get a call. I have volunteered working for free in an oil and gas sector to gain experience hoping i would get a chance someday but in vain. Political and financial crisis in our country leading to the closure of industrial sector is causing so much frustration. I dont know what my future brings for me. I am a quick learner i have 100 WPM (words per min) typing speed and proficient in computer hardware/software solutions, web-designing, graphics, programming but i cant find a decent job to start my life. I am fed up of this miserable life hoping it just ends for me soon enough to avoid more stress.


----------



## Darkwindz (Mar 30, 2013)

It will, mate, just stick in there. It's hard for everyone at the moment, jobs are scarce in all sectors and areas. Even tradespeople are finding it hard, so there's no reason why you shouldn't find it hard either. I would say just keep doing what you're doing and eventually something will come along.


----------



## leshan (Jun 25, 2013)

you are not alone bro


----------



## Lauren10409 (Jun 26, 2013)

find a job recruiter to help you! Also be open to the idea of moving. In the mean time get a job, any job, weather it's as a waiter or whatever to keep yourself busy and make some cash.


----------

